
Why isn't bamboo wood more popular? - fanf2
https://www.quora.com/Why-isnt-bamboo-wood-a-bigger-worldwide-industry-since-it-grows-so-quickly-and-is-so-strong-Couldnt-it-replace-lumber-and-save-many-trees/answer/Rapha%C3%ABl-du-Sablon?share=1
======
supermatt
As an aside, during a visit to IKEA, I was surprised how popular bamboo
chopping boards are given its tendency to blunt kitchen knives. Those nodes
are crazy hard.

